# Hooters .........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... no, not an Alan Kulwicki car but the 1998 Pontiac version driven by Rick Mast


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool - gotta love a Hooters car. Hell, gotta love Hooters


----------

